# Is it too early to get excited?!



## Bernster (13 August 2018)

I have seen a smattering of rain, and one very small puddle of mud, the nights are getting (slightly) darker.  So ofc my thoughts are turning to hunting.

I am only ever a casual hunter - too many other horsey (and non-horsey) things to do and I only get out at weekends.  I am hoping to get out a bit more this season, drag hunting with either SC-RMA or Cambs Univ (depending on location).  F was VERY excited to be out last year but he kept a lid on it and we had a lot of fun.  I'm also hoping it will help our xc confidence as I need to find some brave pants!

Anyone else excited, getting ready, making plans...?


----------



## Shay (13 August 2018)

More than plans... we're off!


----------



## spacefaer (13 August 2018)

Not yet!

Am walking, walking, walking - most of the hunters are back in work, although my best boy is still adding to his waistline in the field.

There is a rumour we might be starting autumn hunting on Monday, but it is only a rumour. My other pack isn't going til the beginning of September and that's soon enough! I've got three to autumn hunt, so far too many early mornings looming large!

(I am not an early morning person.....)


----------



## leflynn (14 August 2018)

Haha there are a few of us on the yard getting excited, we have a few hunt rides and one local pack are starting hound exercise Saturday so it's close!  We have some dressage comps to do then we'll be out on the odd occasion


----------



## Bernster (14 August 2018)

Shay said:



			More than plans... we're off!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, summer hunting - cooooool.

SF, I avoid early mornings so much that I don&#8217;t go out until they start a bit later. I&#8217;m a lightweight!


----------



## spotty_pony (14 August 2018)

Rather jealous reading this as I haven't much to Hunt this Season now my boy is semi retired and I haven't got a hunting job this season!


----------



## Clodagh (16 August 2018)

I no longer hunt but having been out with the poults at 5am for the last month they are definately 'cubbing mornings' (as I call it, from a historical perspective) this week. Enjoy, all.


----------



## Kat (16 August 2018)

First hound exercise this Sunday - very excited


----------



## kiaw (17 August 2018)

I've been on a few of the fun rides to get back to fitness! Roll on those winter days


----------



## Devonlad (18 August 2018)

Yes not long to go.. enjoyed the Tiverton Foxhounds 10 mile fun-ride today, felt like all the work riding each evening has paid off and our first trip to the DSSH next Saturday id going to be a fun day now that the horses are run up, I hear a rumour TVFH are on hound exercising and the season might start official early mornings in two weeks, just need to lose a quick half a stone to get in my hunting jacket in November, need to shift my summer grass belly.


----------



## Bernster (20 August 2018)

Hmm 54 days to opening meet for one of the drag packs I&#8217;m thinking of going out with.  Seems like a way off yet but that&#8217;s cos I won&#8217;t do the very early morning outings!  Still, I will amuse myself by doing hunter trials and mini ODEs instead. We need reports from those who are out already &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (19 September 2018)

Well we have started. Our first meet was a evening one which seemed rather strange as we don't normally do this.  I am clearly going senile as I kept saying Good Morning to everyone as I pursued them for their cap.

As I scrambled on board the prancy bay pony I spotted another lorry arriving so despatched a runner to collect their cap. I have long since realised that those delightful guides on hunting etiquette that state "find the secretary and pay your cap" are not adhered to!   Neither is it easy when bouncing around in a tight jacket fumbling with gloves, whip, phone on a very excited hunter to get close enough to extract money out of people.

As we left the meet I had that smug satisfied feeling of knowing all was safely gathered in! The next  challenge was to avoid those first timers...... Now dont get me wrong everyone is welcome but when you have a double handful of a prancy pony the sight and sound of random chestnut horses flying past is enough to send him into orbit... So I try to keep out of the way. 

Once settled we both enjoy watching hounds and socialising. Then ahead is one of those water spurting things discharging pig slurry in a lovely arc with metal piping everywhere. The distance between that and the ditch called for some quick thinking. I looked around and spotted the landowners child on a sensible 12.2....so I tailgated him past the fountain. Big sigh of relief.

Prancy pony now settled so enjoyed the rest of the evening.  Once safely back at the lorries I was sweaty and a bit grubby but still on board! Result!!

Stayed on and got all the cap....... well so far so good. To top off the evening a bbq put on by our hosts with donations to hunt funds. I am one happy lady. Now to get ready to do it all again on Wednesday...... Good night.


----------



## Bernster (19 September 2018)

Sounds exhausting but fun DJ!  Glad you had a good outing. I do the opposite and say good night no matter what time is.  I&#8217;m prob not out until opening meet which I know may not be the best outing but am feeling ok about the big grey beast and weekends are too busy until then. I might change my mind when we arrive and he turns into a big snorty beast!!


----------



## Fred66 (20 September 2018)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Well we have started. Our first meet was a evening one which seemed rather strange as we don't normally do this.  I am clearly going senile as I kept saying Good Morning to everyone as I pursued them for their cap
		
Click to expand...

Almost as strange as saying goodnight as you head for home at 8:00am


----------



## EliasSmack (8 October 2018)

parker custom bow string


Ditchjumper2 said:



			Well we have started. Our first meet was a evening one which seemed rather strange as we don't normally do this.  I am clearly going senile as I kept saying Good Morning to everyone as I pursued them for their cap.

As I scrambled on board the prancy bay pony I spotted another lorry arriving so despatched a runner to collect their cap. I have long since realised that those delightful guides on hunting etiquette that state "find the secretary and pay your cap" are not adhered to!   Neither is it easy when bouncing around in a tight jacket fumbling with gloves, whip, phone on a very excited hunter to get close enough to extract money out of people.

As we left the meet I had that smug satisfied feeling of knowing all was safely gathered in! The next  challenge was to avoid those first timers...... Now dont get me wrong everyone is welcome but when you have a double handful of a prancy pony the sight and sound of random chestnut horses flying past is enough to send him into orbit... So I try to keep out of the way.

Once settled we both enjoy watching hounds and socialising. Then ahead is one of those water spurting things discharging pig slurry in a lovely arc with metal piping everywhere. The distance between that and the ditch called for some quick thinking. I looked around and spotted the landowners child on a sensible 12.2....so I tailgated him past the fountain. Big sigh of relief.

Prancy pony now settled so enjoyed the rest of the evening.  Once safely back at the lorries I was sweaty and a bit grubby but still on board! Result!!

Stayed on and got all the cap....... well so far so good. To top off the evening a bbq put on by our hosts with donations to hunt funds. I am one happy lady. Now to get ready to do it all again on Wednesday...... Good night.
		
Click to expand...


This sounds like a great start to the season hope your following meets go as smoothly


----------



## Bernster (9 October 2018)

Opening meet this weekend ðŸ˜ Did a sponsored ride last Sunday which always seems like good prep, had a very keen but manageable horse.  Letâ€™s see how he is this weekend!


----------



## Michen (9 October 2018)

Bernster said:



			Opening meet this weekend ðŸ˜ Did a sponsored ride last Sunday which always seems like good prep, had a very keen but manageable horse.  Letâ€™s see how he is this weekend!
		
Click to expand...

With Sandhurst? If so see you there


----------



## Bernster (9 October 2018)

Michen said:



			With Sandhurst? If so see you there 

Click to expand...

Ooh cool, yep! Itâ€™s a bit of a trek for me but I have my heart set on opening meet so am planning on trekking over there, especially as itâ€™s a 12.30 meet so not tooooo early.  Iâ€™ll be the terrified looking one on the grey!


----------



## Michen (9 October 2018)

Bernster said:



			Ooh cool, yep! Itâ€™s a bit of a trek for me but I have my heart set on opening meet so am planning on trekking over there, especially as itâ€™s a 12.30 meet so not tooooo early.  Iâ€™ll be the terrified looking one on the grey!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe Iâ€™ll be coming from a 30th in London the night before so itâ€™s going to be a hungover one! See you there.


----------



## Bernster (18 October 2018)

I braved the rain which didnâ€™t go away as forecast, but still didnâ€™t dampen spirits.  Had a great day out, F loved it so I stayed out all day.  Didnâ€™t jump much, but loved watching people soaring over the big hedges.  People were really welcoming and it was well organised. I didnâ€™t feel like a leper being a non jumper!  F was keen and fast but behaved well.  I did hold him a few times in an effort to teach him thatâ€™s itâ€™s not all about bombing off but Iâ€™m not sure he was convinced  about that!  Will try and get out a few times to help us both find out xc brave pants.


----------



## Michen (20 October 2018)

Bernster said:



			I braved the rain which didnâ€™t go away as forecast, but still didnâ€™t dampen spirits.  Had a great day out, F loved it so I stayed out all day.  Didnâ€™t jump much, but loved watching people soaring over the big hedges.  People were really welcoming and it was well organised. I didnâ€™t feel like a leper being a non jumper!  F was keen and fast but behaved well.  I did hold him a few times in an effort to teach him thatâ€™s itâ€™s not all about bombing off but Iâ€™m not sure he was convinced  about that!  Will try and get out a few times to help us both find out xc brave pants.
		
Click to expand...

So gutted to have missed it but the roads around us were so flooded, m3 was terrible as I drove out of London at 8am. And didnâ€™t want my pony to get soaking wet, cold and shivery as heâ€™s not got any weight on him to loose- very fit and lean. 

Hopefully there will be a sunnier better day for us! Glad you had fun!


----------



## Bernster (20 October 2018)

It did start off a bit chilly Michen.  I did look out for you.  Iâ€™ll make 1/2 more hopefully before the end of the year and plan for some next year depending on the weather as always!


----------

